
Gab Supports Your Right to Choose - rvcamo
https://medium.com/@Torbahax/gab-supports-your-right-to-choose-a57f157c77b9#.5ek1pe2px
======
minimaxir
Upvotes on this HN submission may be manipulated:
[http://i.imgur.com/OqSQJfd.png](http://i.imgur.com/OqSQJfd.png)

~~~
sheraz
Not my upvote.

I'm on gab.ai and thoroughly enjoy the idea of an alternative to twitter.

~~~
nikolay
What's Twitter? Oh, the social sewer that turned actually a bot wasteland!

